# '95 Hardbody ABS



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,
The ABS light is on in my new hardbody, and it's up for a safety soon. The brakes work fine but are a little spongy.
I need to:
a) Figure out where and what the problem could be - any help greatly appreaciated.

or
b) Figure out what wire I could disconnect to shut the light off until the safety's over next week and I have time to muddle with it.
Thanks!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

You cant just pull a wire to shut the light off... they will look for it to come on at start up.
Might check the sensor on the rear end, have you tried to pull codes?


----------



## USR612 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks!
My rear end has no sensor that I can find, could you tell me where it's located? I don't want to start pulling wires without knowing what I'm doing.
Thanks again!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the abs actuator is on the rt frame rail, and the sensor reads off a ring on the frt of the rr diff, you should see a wire that comes from the right side of the axle housing to the sensor (frt of diff)


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

if the abs light is on then there is a stored trouble code for it...


read the stcky ..

read the codes...


----------

